

Major Internet Outage? - jMyles

Is there a major Internet outage happening right now?
======
cd34
<http://internetpulse.net/> is a little more reliable - provided by Keynote.

If you look at internettrafficreport, notice that many of their collectors
haven't received responses in over a week, though, there is evidence of
something happening.

Looking at our graphs, I do see some indication of a problem, but, mostly
prefixes that disappeared - i.e. had no path to them as I am not seeing an
increase in traffic on one provider where I'm seeing a loss on another.

------
jMyles
Welp, <http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm> looks pretty bad.
We're in New Hampshire and there are many servers we can't seem to which we
can't seem to connect. We have confirmed with downforeveryone that several
sites are down (including, for example, tropo.com and slashrootcafe.com).

------
tokenadult
No. My Internet is working fine.

